# engine harness ?



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought a new engine wiring harness and the wiring looks nothing like my car was wire.(Thats probably a good thing) I can see where everything goes except the purple wire taped up with the red wire. I though they went to the starter, but they are no where near long enough. Restoration manual page 401 shows a junction box on the firewall Do they go there? Slightly confused. Do I just need to splice them and connect to starter. I believe purple wire is to the solenoid. Correct me if i am wrong. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have the rest of it wired, it should be easy enough to turn the key to the start poss. and see if that purple wire gets 12v.
Red wire, maybe to the alternator? Or voltage regulator?


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok I'll try that. I know the alternator wires. The voltage reg has a plug going into it. then it has my oil pressure,water temp and coil wire. Only two left are red with big connector and purple wire taped up with it with small connector like it goes onto the starter solenoid.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Those sound like the wires that go to the starter and the battery wire post on the starter


----------

